# St. George Island help needed



## BamaRock79

I wasn't really sure if this was the forum for my questions but it seems like as good a place as any. I am heading to St. George Islandfor the weekend ofSept. 26-28 and will be taking my boat. I have never been fishing down that wayso I was wondering if someone could give me some advice on areasto target, baits, etc.

I have also been looking online for a listing of boat ramps on the islandbut haven't foundone. I will be staying almost right at the foot of the bridge on the island so I can get anywhere pretty quickly. I do know about the one at Gov't Pass but any others would be helpful. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Framerguy

Sorry for the double post, I don't know how that happened! I thought I hit the button only once.


----------



## Framerguy

I thiink you will find at least 2 ramps of sorts inside the park itself. One is on a primitive camping point by Rattlesnake Cove that is a sand ramp and mostly small jon boats and open V-bottoms up to maybe 16' can launch safely there. The other is at the East Slough area and I have seen larger boats launch at that ramp. I mostly camp and kayak fish when I go to St. George's butthose two rampswill give you something to start with. 

The park phone # is 820-927-2111. You might give them a call and ask if there are any other ramps down on the inhabited end of the island. I am sure that there are ramps there, I just don't spend much time on that end of the island when I go there.

You picked one of the finest examples of pristine dunes and dune growth left on the Panhandle and you should really enjoy the park if you like to see the coast as it was years ago before all the building got carried away and tore up most of the natural beach and dune area from Apalachicola to thePensacola area. There isn't much left of the barrier dunes now and St. George Island has preserved them as well as any place that I have been with the exception of the dunes between Navarre Beach and P-cola Beach before Ivan hit.


----------



## fisheye48

go to www.bigbendfishing.net i work on st george for about 5 months....those guys on that forum were a real help and good guys too!


----------



## FishVan

There is a launch right at the foot of the bridge on the island side. It should handle just about anything you would haul over there from Pensacola. If you have any problem finding it...or just have general questions about the island, stop by the "blue store" on the right just as you get there. They can answer any questions and it is the best place to buy beer, ice and gas.

There are two good bait and tackle stores within a block of the blue store. My favorite is Survivors. But Fisherman's Headquarters is nice too.

Take the main road all the way to the end - you'll see a lighthouse after a couple of blocks - then turn right and there is a nice sandwitch shop on the beach called the Blue Parrot (I think). Decent place to grab a bite on the gulf.

Red fish and just about anything else can be caught at the cut (pass) about 15 miles west of the boat launch by the bridge. The best time is during a slack tide near the rocks on the west side. And I do mean near... Watch for boats buzzing through there that can put you on the rocks, but the closer the better.

There is a fishing bridge near the main bridge and it is not unusual to catch trout off of it. Again, the best thing to do is check with the bait shops to see where the bite is. I'ved always found them to be helpful.

Have a nice trip. Wish I was going.


----------



## Framerguy

> *fisheye48 (9/16/2008)*go to www.bigbendfishing.net i work on st george for about 5 months....those guys on that forum were a real help and good guys too!


Oh man, fisheye, that is some first page on that website!! The caption says to click on the photo for a larger size but I had a real hard time focusing on that redfish that the gal was holding up!! 

Maybe y'all just oughta check out the main page of the website! :letsdrink


----------



## BamaRock79

> *Insta Gator (9/23/2008)*We have a house in Apalachicola, I will be down that weekend but have to work on the house. If you have a small boat you can launch at the state park on the island, 16' or less. Just run out about 100 yards you will see oyster bars, put out a live shrimp or pin fish on a bobber you can get some large trout and reds.
> 
> If you want to fish Government cut, I launch at the city ramp in Apalach and run across the bay, stay in the channel it is marked pretty good. Drift baits on the bottom on the West side of the channel near the rocks, Jacks, Reds and some Trout.
> 
> Also, put a big bait out the back, lots of sharks in that pass. Have a good time, trydinner at Boss Oyster in Apalachicola on night. Also The Oasis in Alapach is a great place to watch College Football games.


Everyone, thanks for all the replies. 

Insta Gator, I have a 17' Cape Horn. Do you think I will be able to launch it there at the state park? I assume you are talking about the ramp at East/Rattlesnake Cove? If not, would you recommend the ramp by the foot of the bridge? Also, what are some bait stores on the island? 

Speaking of college football, anywhere on the island I can catch a game Saturday night? Thanks again.


----------

